# How to create bootable SD card (from SD slot)



## ravi (Oct 30, 2011)

I have Toshiba R200 laptop that with its BIOS capable of booting from its SD card slot.
Is there a way I can install minimal FreeBSD. The laptop hard drive died. It can boot from USB sticks but I don't want to use them as they are less convenient (sticks out from 
rear of the laptop).  I realize that the SD cards are slow. I have a class 10 SDHC card and
I am happy to put up with the slowness.

I explored GRUB .. but it does not seem to look for mmcblk0 devices at all. My web search
revealed that many address the problem by using sd card in a card reader with USB interface. But that is not what I am after. I want to boot the card natively from the slot in the laptop.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 30, 2011)

How much memory size has the SD card?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 30, 2011)

If the FreeBSD mmc(4) and mmcsd(4) drivers support the card reader, that should be all that is needed.  Install FreeBSD to the card and load those drivers from /boot/loader.conf.  They will probably have to be loaded before the installer runs, too.


----------



## ravi (Nov 1, 2011)

32 GIG, SDHC card


----------



## ravi (Nov 1, 2011)

How do I get them loaded before installer runs. Using kldload?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 1, 2011)

At the boot menu, escape to the loader prompt and load the modules, then boot.


----------

